
Should YC provide rejection feedback? - mluggy
https://twitter.com/mluggy/status/1118481093831876608
======
byoung2
Basically feedback falls into 2 broad categories: "you are YC material but we
have 2000 applicants like you and only 100 slots" or "you are not YC material
because you don't solve a problem/have no experience/no market/no traction".

In either case if you are serious about your startup, the next steps should be
the same: keep hustling to make your startup better, try new things, fail,
learn from your failures and try again. And keep applying.

I suspect that even if you are not "YC material", the fact that you kept
hustling and survived a dozen rejections is proof that you are.

~~~
mluggy
somehow agree (well the 2nd camp is 4 different reasons). in any case that's
valuable feedback that _can_ be given at scale.

